# Sunday Roast



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Today we gave our mice a nice treat and just thought id share a pic with you all, they all had some very nice pork that we had left over from Sunday roast :lol: 

And they LOVE it...! :lol:


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, mine sometimes get meat scaps too, taken out before the sauce goes in. They looooove it.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine turn their noses up at pork and will do anything for chicken :roll:


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

LMAO that is kool  im sorta scared of giving my mice pork and stuff just in case they mistake my finger for it 1 day lol. kool pics tho dom


----------

